# Takes forever to get IPv6 address

## NP_complete

It takes one minute or so for ping6 to start returning something meaningful instead of "Network unreachable".  IPv4, on the other hand, comes up immediately.  I want to get to the bottom of this and see if anything is wrong with my system, OR my Internet prov must be whipped.

What would be a good way to troubleshoot this?

Many thanks.

----------

## eccerr0r

I think it's the latter (i.e., ISP) or your IPV6 router.

IPV6 is nothing like IPV4 in terms of routers it seems.  Looks more like DHCP than anything else in my opinion...

----------

## NP_complete

Thanks for your reply, eccerr0r.  My ISP now claims that the problem is in my computer, so I need a way of proving him (or myself) wrong.  I need something that convincingly shows how the IPv6 address is leased, when, etc.  Any ideas?

Many thanks.

----------

